# New Q7 3.6 Premium pictures



## Q720723 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ext. Color: Lava Gray
Int. Color: Limestone Gray
Package options include:
Convenience Package
Infotainment Package
Technology Package
3rd row seat
19" wheels
sirius radio
Panorama Sunroof
tow package
4 zone climate control
Pictures posted here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...9406/


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: New Q7 3.6 Premium pictures (Q720723)*

Looks GREAT!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: New Q7 3.6 Premium pictures (Q720723)*

*nice pictures!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my dad just got a 3.6 Q7 and after driving the 4.2 i was prepared to be less than satisfied but i was very impressed with its power.


----------

